# Can you post a message in the Members Photo Section?



## SizzlininIN (Dec 8, 2005)

If you see a photo and you want to comment on it.  Is there a way to do it without having to go to the off topic forum and noting your comment there?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 8, 2005)

Just click on the photo and it will take you there


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks so much!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 8, 2005)

Your very welcome, sizz... (I am singing along with Andy M..... )


----------

